# The SBHonline Community Daily > Restaurants Wine & Food Off The Island >  >  Tonight's experiment

## JEK

*Recipe: Brined and grilled swordfish steaks with melon salad*

Ingredients
Brined and and grilled swordfish steaks
1 4- to 6-ounce piece of swordfish
1/3 cup kosher salt
1/3 cup brown sugar
1 tablespoon whole black peppercorns
1 quart water plus 3 cups ice
1 cup white onion, large dice
1 cup celery, large dice

Melon salad
1/2 seedless red watermelon, cut into small rectangles
1 each cantaloupe and honeydew, seeded and trimmed into slices
Extra-virgin olive oil
Kosher salt
Thinly spiced speck ham, picked basil, lemon balm and mint to taste

Baking Directions
For brined and and grilled swordfish steaks Bring water, sugar and salt to a boil to dissolve, and add peppercorns. Pour into ice and vegetables in a large bowl and cool completely in refrigeration. Once cooled, place swordfish in brine for 6-8 hours. Remove from brine and pat dry.

Season fish with olive oil, kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste, place on hot grill for 5-6 minutes on each side.

For melon salad Place trimmed and cut melons into a vacuum-seal bag and remove air from the bag and seal. Refrigerate until use. Remove melons from the vacuum bags, season with extra-virgin olive oil and kosher salt. Toss with thinly sliced speck ham, picked basil, lemon balm and mint to taste.

----------


## MIke R

hmmmmmm.....not so sure about that...definitely different.....but let us know...

----------


## andynap

OMG- brined fish- don't do it- it will be mushy and yucky.

----------


## MIke R

Lime Cilantro Butter basting.....quick on  a very hot grill.. sear it good both sides and take it off medium to medium rare....done

----------


## JEK

> OMG- brined fish- don't do it- it will be mushy and yucky.



The fish she is sleeping with the fishes in the briny deep.

----------


## JEK

My wife spotted it here: http://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/382797...oday-foodwine/. Doesn't look too mushy to me.

----------


## andynap

I did sworfish on Friday -brush with oil, salt and pepper- very hot grill- 3 minutes one side, 2 minutes the other and done. Splash with lemon. Try your way and mine and report back.

----------


## JEK

I've done it "your" way a thousand times.

----------


## andynap

So and??????

----------


## JEK

I will let you know later tonight how I like the brine. Don't need to try it your way.

----------


## MIke R

Kevin..get in here and tell these boys about my lime/cilantro/butter deal

----------


## KevinS

Mike's recipe is easy, simple, and good.  Lime, Cilantro, and Butter - Baste the @#%$ out of the fish.  Try it.  

Hmmm. I wonder what Whole Foods has in stock for fish...

----------


## andynap

If my hamburger meat is too lean I put a coin of blue cheese/butter in the middle of the patty and close it up. Keeps it moist and yummy. I also use the blue cheese/butter on top of my filet mignon. 

A splash of lemon on my fish is just fine - merci.

----------


## MIke R

jump on  the ferry Kev...I got flounders....bass..and some tuna in cold storage...and maybe even a few bugs

----------


## andynap

> I will let you know later tonight how I like the brine. Don't need to try it your way.




If you use their cooking times it will be like shoe leather-

----------


## MIke R

he overcooks lobster too..he's used to it

----------


## andynap

He said he has cooked it like me- I didn't think so either.  :)

----------


## JEK

> He said he has cooked it like me- I didn't think so either.  :)



 I use a BGE. Completely different.

----------


## andynap

It's how long you cook it not on what you cook it. It's the chef not the stove.  :cool:

----------


## JEK

It's the temperature. Get a BGE and then you will fully understand.

----------


## andynap

I understand a hot grill and 3 minutes on one side and 2 minutes on the other. It isn't rocket science. And I don't need to buy something to do what I already know how to do perfectly.   :thumb up:

----------


## JEK

Welcome to the Forum! Have a great honeymoon!

----------


## Dennis

> Kevin..get in here and tell these boys about my lime/cilantro/butter deal




I don't know how you do your L,C,B deal but I thought about it last week while shopping and bought a swordfish steak and made a L,C,compound butter.


Very good.

----------


## andynap

> Welcome to the Forum! Have a great honeymoon!




Eat your salty overcooked fish.

----------


## MIke R

> Originally Posted by Mike R
> 
> Kevin..get in here and tell these boys about my lime/cilantro/butter deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how you do your L,C,B deal but I thought about it last week while shopping and bought a swordfish steak and made a L,C,compound butter.
> 
> ...




That's how I do it too

----------


## JEK

Mrs. JEK declared the swordfish the best she has had anywhere.  I think the brining is a big plus. Juicy, meaty and so moist.

----------


## andynap

Excellent. Knew you could do it.   :thumb up:

----------


## MIke R

I wanna hear more specifics about the flavor.....sword boats come in tomorrow so the timing could be good for me trying it...

----------


## JEK

Flavor was great - hints of the celery and onions and of course the olive oil, salt and pepper.  The texture  was magnificent.  Worth a try even for the piscine-meister.

----------


## MIke R

it didn't taste "pickled">?

----------


## MIke R

never mind..I just rechecked the recipe...I thought there was vinegar in it....it wont taste pickled

----------


## phil62

You guys should put together a HE MADE/SHE MADE cookbook about your post retirement dinners. Just sayin'

A

----------


## JEK

This is the writer in the  family.

----------


## phil62

OK, but note which are her meals and which are yours. It could work!

----------


## Jeanette

> This is the writer in the  family.



Beautiful. She is her father's daughter (and I guess mom can take a bit of credit, too).

----------


## phil62

And a good writer as well as chef. As Rosanne Rosanna Danna used to say-NEVERMIND!

----------


## JEK

> Mrs. JEK declared the swordfish the best she has had anywhere.  I think the brining is a big plus. Juicy, meaty and so moist.



Did another shot of these for neighbors tonight -- thicker steaks , maybe 1 3/4.  6 per side. Parfait!

----------


## MIke R

I picked up some beautiful loin steaks right off the boat, but I am way too busy to do it this time...gonna have to be kabobs tomorrow night....maybe another time

----------


## BBT

JEK be sure to top with a fried egg.

----------


## JEK

Swiss cheese.

----------


## Jeanette

Cheese on fish - #4.

----------

